
Startup Resonado Reinvents the Speaker with Its Flat Core Technology - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-institute/ieee-member-news/startup-resonado-reinvents-the-speaker-with-its-flat-core-technology
======
mojomark
I don't really play live shows anymore, but it would have been awesome to have
a low profile guitar amp back in the day. Lugging those things around is the
worst!

